# The second polishing.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I have reported, I have a new model CRKT Pilar made entirely from stainless steel. The first thing I did to it was make the edge uniform and then I sharpened it. I happened to see a minor flaw near the pivot, and the Edge Pro was still adjusted for that knife, so I polished it again.

If you are as foolhardy as I am, be careful if you do this! I found out that the alloy they use is exceedingly fine grained. It buffs to a spooky edge with very little effort.

I carry two--sometimes three--knives with me, each one designated for certain chores. Since the Pilar is all stainless I intend to use it for meals in restaurants where knives are usually dull.


----------

